# HOTSHOT CAI Intake



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

I just installed the CAI from HotShot for my 93 4dr Sentra, it was perty easy to install, just had to figure out which end went where lol - if you guys want a CAI invest in this friggin' thing, it looks beautiful, I get a hard on everytime I lift the hood. Plus the power, you can feel the difference from your engine and wheels, plus the sound is great - I just had to get this out there even though it's probably been said tons of times ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

Just installed mine as well this afternoon. Took about 2.5 hours and the install was pretty easy. It rained today so I didn't get a chance to compare the difference in acceleration, but it sounds really good. Seems like it will be a good mod for the price.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

cool guys,
idk the how much of a difference is besides quality of my intake and the hotshot one but i know mine was like 10 bucks, its just 3"PVC pipe. it seems to work fine, even though i had to ducktape one of teh joints cause it was kinda loose. it still works though
i just didnt have the money for a hotshot one, mav


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha I love ghetto mods that work. Can you feel any power change?

I think the best was what a buddy of mine did to his 89 Caprice: He got a piece of drain pipe that went from like a 6x3 rectangle and funnelled down to a 3 inch circle, then hose clamped a piece of dryer hose to it. He zip tied the funnell to his grill and duct taped the other end to the intake on his air box. He had the most ghetto ram/cold air intake ever. The real kicker is it actually worked! There was a noticeable power increase from his home depot CAI. Makes sense though that a 5L V8 would be breathing hard...


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> Can you feel any power change?
> 
> 
> > actually idk, see i put the intake on before i started driving the car cause i had it a few months before i got my liscense.
> ...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

listen to this guys..... i am so used to installing a CAI on a ga16.. i did it literally seven times.. installing and uninstalling.. when i first put it in the hole to cut took the longest because i had to use a drill lol... but get this.. it took me 15 minutes after the first couple of times doin it.. filter and everything.. even with the fog lights and undoing them to get to it.. so im pretty good at it now lol.. not to be conceided.. 
anyways.., here is my question that im looking for.. can the CAI from the ga16 fit the sr20 looks like it can.. with the hoses in different places.. can i fit those hoses in the same places.. i cant find anything in the search for this??? HELP.. i have a 99 sr20 i dont know if it is low port or high port.. i just got it.. Travis


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> listen to this guys..... i am so used to installing a CAI on a ga16.. i did it literally seven times.. installing and uninstalling.. when i first put it in the hole to cut took the longest because i had to use a drill lol... but get this.. it took me 15 minutes after the first couple of times doin it.. filter and everything.. even with the fog lights and undoing them to get to it.. so im pretty good at it now lol.. not to be conceided..
> anyways.., here is my question that im looking for.. can the CAI from the ga16 fit the sr20 looks like it can.. with the hoses in different places.. can i fit those hoses in the same places.. i cant find anything in the search for this??? HELP.. i have a 99 sr20 i dont know if it is low port or high port.. i just got it.. Travis



yes it will work...well, the throttle body is a lil bigger on the se-r...but other than that, you should be ok


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CAI= cold air intake..... so saying CAI is like saying Cold air intake intake.

its like saying RPMS.....revolutions per minutes? *BUZZZZ* incorrect!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah.. i was gonna mention that.. but then again.. im not an asshole lol.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

...bump


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

maduncs said:


> I just installed the CAI from HotShot for my 93 4dr Sentra, it was perty easy to install, just had to figure out which end went where lol - if you guys want a CAI invest in this friggin' thing, it looks beautiful, I get a hard on everytime I lift the hood. Plus the power, you can feel the difference from your engine and wheels, plus the sound is great - I just had to get this out there even though it's probably been said tons of times ;-)


How much did it cost for the whole system??


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

*HS Intake*

Please do not take me for a :dumbass: . I am trying to prepare myself.

Well, does anyone have any close-up pictures of the HS CAI install (the filter side by the battery)? I purchase one also, but did not install it yet. I know it is fairly easy, but by looking in the engine bay, I was trying to figure ahead of time where exactly will the pipe and filter go. Thanks.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

darufone said:


> Please do not take me for a :dumbass: . I am trying to prepare myself.
> 
> Well, does anyone have any close-up pictures of the HS CAI install (the filter side by the battery)? I purchase one also, but did not install it yet. I know it is fairly easy, but by looking in the engine bay, I was trying to figure ahead of time where exactly will the pipe and filter go. Thanks.


Some pics here..
Info on your car - CAI Pics as well


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks MYOUNG. I saw that page in the past, but did not recall seeing the close-up. :thumbup:


----------



## Hatchetrun (Dec 31, 2003)

where and how much did you get the hotshot for? im in the market for an intake.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hatchetrun said:


> where and how much did you get the hotshot for? im in the market for an intake.


i suggest getting used if you can.. works just the same... and is cheeper.. thats where i got mine.. 
WHATS UP MIKE.. havnt heard from you in a while..!Travis


----------



## Hatchetrun (Dec 31, 2003)

ok.... where can i get a used one???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Hatchetrun said:


> ok.... where can i get a used one???



for some reason, CLASSIFIEDS comes to mind..........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha...or sometimes on ebay


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL.. you guys take the words right outta my mouth all the time.. 
yeah try the classifieds "For Sale" maybe someone might be sellin.. but most of them try and sell for the retail price.. i wouldnt buy one from anyone over $140.. but thats just me.. also ebay motors.. type in Cold Air Intake.. and select nissans.. or type in CAI sentra.. ummm.. also.. other affiliated sites.. b14.org... Travis


----------

